# Ingredients and what they help.



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

As I read many of the posts when tiels are sick, I have noticed that there are lots of "emergency" cures we can try when our vet is not curently available. especially items from health food or natural stores. Is there a way we can start a list of an ingredient and what it helps so these items can be on hand if we need them. 

Such as... to stop bleeding we can use cornstarch or flour in an emergency


I think I also saw a post about being able to use something called corn husk extract for an ailment of some sort

Thanks for the help not only for me but for others who might find this list helpful


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Corn silk extract...I used it for Krissi.



> Corn Silk is an old and trusted gentle plant that is primarily used to support our naturally healthy urinary tract. The rich botanical nutrients - chlorophyll, vitamins, minerals (high potassium) and other plant compounds - provide support for healthy bladder, kidneys, liver and urine flow. The herb also supports healthy blood glucose levels already within normal range, as well as our healthy bodily joints.


From: http://www.herbalextractsplus.com/corn-silk.cfm

I used corn silk extract, dandelion extract, and milk thistle extract (for liver/kidney), beta-carotene (vitamin a), brewer's yeast for stress, and crushed vitamin c tablets to promote immune function. All of the extracts need to be alcohol free.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm adding this super long list... I got it from Fritz over at Talkbudgies and reposting it with permission. Feel free to correct any of it. 

Dandelion root & leaves- araxacum officinale: stomach, vitamins, potassium, calcium, kidneys 

Oatstraw tops- Avena Sativa: calcium, magnesium, yeast infections, thyroid 

Plantain leaf- Plantago: major kidneys, appetite, diarrhea, anti-inflammatory 

Red clover leaf & blossom -Trifolium pratense: relaxant, antibiotic, inflammations, minerals 

Milk thistle seed - Silybum marianum: liver repair, heart, lungs, circulation, worms 

Echinacea herb- Echinacea angustifolia: antibiotic, antiviral, immunity, 
vitamins, proteins 

Pau d' arco bark -Tabebuia avellanedae: blood cleanser, fights infections, liver, candida 

Elder berry & flower - Sambucus *****: respiratory, anti-inflammatory, blood, appetite 

Yarrow flower - Achillea millefolium: blood, liver, virus & fungal inhibitor, tonic 

Thyme leaf - Thymus vulgaris: antibacterial, kills & expels worms, diarrhea 

Olive leaf - Olea europaea: feather problems, immune support, fights infection 

Lavender flower -Lavandula angustifolia: digestion, essential oils, stress, metabolism 

Wheatgrass powder - Triticum aestivum: circulation, amino acids, enzymes, chlorophyll 

Garlic flakes -Allium sativum: antifungal, antioxidant, fertility, heart 

Spirulina powder - Spirulina platensis: fertility, growth, stress, color, protein 

Astragalus root - astragalus membranaceous: immune system, digestion, energy, kidneys 

Barberry root - Berberis vulgaris: antiseptic, respiratory, blood purifier, liver 

Chickweed herb - Stellaria media: C, B, D, Anti-inflammatory, stomach, respiratory 

Kelp granules - Macrocystis pyrifera: iodine, thyroid, stimulant, mucous membranes 

Licorice root - Glycyrrhiza glabra: expectorant, liver, anti-inflammatory, flavor 

Wormwood herb -Artemisia absinthium: liver, aids digestion, appetite Stimulant, worms 

Marshmallow root - Althaea officinalis: wounds, calcium, diuretic, demulcent, tonic

this is the website that i shared to you before. there are also some FAQ & testimonial: 
http://www.twinbeaksaviary.com/herbsalad.html



ALFALFA-- Aids in allergies and arthritic conditions of parrots by removing toxins from the body; neutralizing acids, and purifying the blood. Alfalfa stimulates the appetite, and aids in the assimilation of protein, calcium & other nutrients. 
•ALOE-- Fresh aloe gel is a perfect application for small cuts, abrasions, and rashes on parrots' skin. It dries and heals the injury. 
•CAYENNE-- The active ingredient, capsaicin, is an appetite stimulant and a good natural treatment for sinus congestion in parrots. Used topically, it is an anti-inflammatory agent. Parrots enjoy its fiery taste. 
•CHAMOMILE-- One of nature's safest and mildest sedatives useful to calm birds in stressful situations. Studies show that this herb also kills the yeast fungi Candida albicans as well as certain staph bacteria. 
•CINNAMON-- Exerts mild anti-fungal effect on candida and other types of yeast, and aspergillus. It also has a mild anti-bacterial effect against strep and staph bacteria. 
•DANDELION-- Helpful in diseases of the liver and digestive organs. Useful in the treatment of arthritis. 
•ECHINACEA-- Used as an immunostimulant. May speed recovery in some cases of poxvirus and in debilitated birds. Also possesses anti-bacterial properties. 
•EYEBRIGHT-- Useful herb for protecting and maintaining the health of parrots' eyes. A strong tea of eyebright, used as a wash, is perfect for irritated eyes on all pets. 
•GARLIC-- Has anti-oxidant properties as well as anti-parasitic properties which kill intestinal parasites. Protects the liver from the damage of chemical pollutants in the air and in food and water supply. Researchers at the University of Cambridge in England found that garlic juice is as strong as the antifungal drugs, Amphotericin and Nystatin, against Candida, a fungal problem sometimes found in parrots. Should be used sparingly and in the form of fresh garlic, not the concentrated garlic powder. Garlic belongs to a family of plants that may cause anemia in animals if given for long periods of time. 
•GINGER-- Excellent to prevent motion sickness when parrots must travel. Use a few drops of ginger extract in the water, and slices of fresh ginger offered the night before the bird must travel. Very useful against nausea and regurgitation. 
•KAVA KAVA-- A member of the pepper family, and popular among people in the South Pacific islands since earliest times, Kava Kava has sedative and tranquilizing effects. It is useful in some cases of feather plucking and hyperactivity of parrots. This herb is quite strong and therefore must be used sparingly. 
•MILK THISTLE-- Seeds contain silymarin, a flavonoid that is effective for liver disorders. This is the main herbal ingredient of Aloe Detox and the number one herb for the treatment of all liver problems. Milk thistle has been used without side effects for years. 
•PASSION FLOWER-- Passiflora incarnata, also commonly known as Maypop acts as a gentle sedative and may be our best natural parrot tranquilizer. Parrots that engage in feather destruction may respond favorably to either Passion Flower, Kava Kava, or St.Johns Wort. Hyperactive parrots or those with compulsive behavior patterns may be helped by Passion Flower. 
•PAU D'ARCO-- Or Taheebo is considered a "miracle bark" from a South American tree, with anti-fungal properties effective against candida and intestinal parasites in humans and parrots alike. 
•ST. JOHNS WORT-- Hypericum has anti-depressant qualities and can be tried as a substitute for Haloperidol in some feather-plucking parrots. Not all herbs work the same in all parrots so it may be necessary to try more than one for some symptoms. St. Johns Wort could possibly be a problem if administered to parrots that live outside with access to direct sunlight. The reason for this warning is that there were studies of sheep that ingested extremely large quantities of pure hypericum-perforatum and died of phototoxicity. This may or may not apply to parrots. No studies have been published on the use of St. Johns Wort in parrots. 
•SEAWEEDS-- Sea vegetables such as Kelp, Wakame, Undaria, Kombu and Nori protect parrots as well as humans against several gram positive and gram negative bacteria known to potentiate carcinogens in the system. They posses anti-fungal, anti-viral, and anti-tumor properties. They are powerful immunostimulants. 
•SLIPPERY ELM-- Used externally for wounds, burns, rashes, abscesses, boils, or insect bites, and internally for the lungs, coughing, vomiting
•VALERIAN-- Used as a sedative and pain reliever, stronger than most other herbal sedatives. Should be used only with the advice of an experienced herbalist. 
•WITCHHAZEL-- Applied topically in a spray, it has astringent and healing properties and relieves itching. Can be used in addition to or as an alternative to aloe vera spray when parrots have itchy skin. Unlike aloe spray, witch hazel usually is preserved with alcohol so it should not be sprayed near the face of a parrot. I prefer aloe spray because of the potential of inhalation of the alcohol in witch hazel. 

and also Sesame Seed!! Huge benifit to these birds!! I use 1 small bag a week mixed in their seed..


----------

